# Lots of questions.



## Bobby Numonik (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a few differant questions so I wasnt sure where to post this. Help is much appreciated.

1. Can mice get inbred if I dont seperate a litter into males and females before they start breeding with their own brothers and sisters?

2. If 2 females give birth to litters in seperate tanks a week or two apart can I move them into the same tank once they give birth or will one of the females eat the other females babies?

3. One of my females is in her own tank and has made herself a nest in the open. She has a plastic dome house that she runs into when she sees me. Will this stress her out? could this affect her litter?

4. I bought a fancy female and she seems kinda small. How old does she need to be before I can safely put her with my male to breed?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

1) Yes, you need to seperate them at 4 weeks old. I bought 2 pregnant females from a petshop who kept their brother in with them (they kept them in horrible conditions!) and the babies came out all shakey, and some of them died through genetic weaknesses.

2) If you want them to raise the litter together, then they need to give birt at the same time, and house then together after they have been mated. If you want the litters to have the same father then put the male in with the two females. If you want to tell the difference in the two litters to tell who's baby is who's then it is best to leave the females appart.

3) Is her plastic dome big enough? if the size of the tank will let her, then get a cardboard boz, cut a hole big enough to get through, put soft bedding in it and leave her to it. make sure the box is big enough for her and her litter to fit in there comfortably but not too big that it would make her feel uncomfortable. If it looks to her a safer nest spot than the one she already has then she will move her litter there. You can also encourage her by putting a little bit of her used nest material into the box, so it atleast doesn't smell so scary and new.

4) what age is she? best is to give her 5-6 weeks Just incase she's not old enough to breed with. This will also give her a chance to get used to her environment, and socialise with any females if you house her with any others. Mice housed in groups will help look after eachother's litter.


----------



## Bobby Numonik (Apr 4, 2010)

Awsome, thank you.


----------

